# DR Power Grader



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Any one ever used a DR Power Grader before? I have a long driveway and it's a b*#@ to keep it up. Been thinking about trying one of these things out, Their not cheap but if they work it might be worth it to me.
www.DRpower.com/grader


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

I took two pieces of 8 foot sign post (kind of like c-channel) and bolted them on either side if a 8 foot x 8 foot chain link fence, so the fence is sandwiched between the 2 sign posts. Bolted a 12 foot length of chain to the posts about 3 feet from each end, to form a loop to hook up to lawn tractor or quad. works excellent for mild grading and smoothing lawn beds or driveways.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I've tried everything from field drags to I beam, back blade on my tractor, bed springs,etc. The problem is I have Stone Crete in my driveway, hard as hell. nothing will cut into it, and I now have a lot of pot holes,(kids driving too fast when wet) so I thought I might try this thing for six months Free, Don't like it send it back. LOL. that's what they offer, and they will pay the shipping both ways. I can get more Crete and fill in the holes but that don't seem to last.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

My 8N Ford with back blade and 4 cement blocks wired on does the trick on my drive. If the blocks ain't enough for doing the dirt road then I have my fat *** neighbor stand on the blade................:lol:


----------



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

I bought one of their mowers about 8 years ago. It is a great piece of equiptment. They make good stuff, and they stand behind their products. I would call them and make sure that it is recommended for that type of driveway.


----------

